# Aquascaper in Focus discussion thread



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please discuss Norbert's article here.

The article is here.

Thanks.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

It stinks that he's not currently scaping anymore. :crybaby:


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Interesting article and beautiful tanks! I wish I could aquascape like that.

However, if I understood correctly, he rarely keeps a tank going for much more than several months before tearing it down and creating a new aquascape?

In that case, it is much easier to stay on top of any algae or nutrient deficiency issues.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm surprised more people haven't commented on this article by now. Perhaps it's because it's the weekend.

I think Norbert's work is fascinating! His use of background colors is very interesting and creates stunning backdrops. Did you see how simply changing the background color impacts the feel of the same aquarium?

Also, I think Norbert's discipline serves him very well, as does his talent as an architect. His placement is excellent resulting in a very large feel for otherwise small aquariums.

Come on folks, Norbert and Kamil put a lot of effort in sharing this article with us. Lets give them a BIG ROUND OF APPLAUSE!

Share your thoughts with us here.


----------



## Lukasz (Jan 24, 2006)

Art_Giacosa could you give an address for this article?

Thank you forward.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Of course. My first post is updated with the link. It is in the Library.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I found the article to be very interesting -- great job.


----------



## Lukasz (Jan 24, 2006)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Of course. My first post is updated with the link. It is in the Library.


OK, I read it 

I think many people are proud that Norbet is from Poland 
Norbert tanks are very various. He projected colourful and similar with biotope tanks. I saw his last tank on a Polish forum. It is dark with many roots and leafs. I have not seen it when I was reading the article.
You can see it here http://www.aquadesign.pl/galeria.htm

I back to school. I have got an exam 

Greetings


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

Laith you're right, I keep layout for 3-4month and after that I rescape tank. Only 180l tank i keep without removing substrat (full restart) 10month. IMHO algae are young tank problem, they blow tank in first 1-2month and after that there is no big deal to keep tank in good condition so your words "In that case, it is much easier to stay on top of any algae or nutrient deficiency issues" isn't right IMO. Also nutries deficiency is imposible if you use fertilize and have fish in tank.

Right now i thinking about new tank project but i must do some "things" before . Maybe in Fall....

All my tanks you can see on my homepage. Also you can see there few tanks made by my friend Marcin Betlejewski - one of the best scapers in Poland (IMO the best scaper in Poland ). In future i want put on my page the best planted tanks from my country.

Thanks for comments.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I absorbed a great amount of knowledge just translating the article.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

In terms of algae, I would think his use of lower lighting probably helps in this regard.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> In terms of algae, I would think his use of lower lighting probably helps in this regard.


Yes, like i wrote my standard light is between 1.7-2.5WPG. With good CO2 level and good fert routine there is no big problem to keep tank. Of course man is stupid animal :lol: so he can ruin everything. I always wondering why people choose 3WPG (or more) and after that i see many topic "My tank is full of algae - what i do wrong?" . I always chose easy species, i don't dose much ferts and i don't have nightmare "My god, i have small hair algae on two rotalas leaves or my three hemianthus leaves are smaller than others" . I don't care about this, I'm not Tom Barr , my knowlege about water chemistry is good enough (for me) to made planted tank and grow plants (maybe not in perfect but in very good condition).


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Norbert S. said:


> Right now i thinking about new tank project but i must do some "things" before . Maybe in Fall...


Are you planning something bigger or under 100l ?



> All my tanks you can see on my homepage. Also you can see there few tanks made by my friend Marcin Betlejewski - one of the best scapers in Poland (IMO the best scaper in Poland ).


Yeah, both your and Marcin's tanks are really nice. They are inspiration to many people 

Even Though I'm in US, I am active on Polish forums. We have many talented aquascapers in Poland 

Great job translating, and Thx fort he interview Norbet.

Matt


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Very well done Norbert ! 

Like I said in the past, I see few really skilful individuals in motherland who bring a lot to the table. Thank you for sharing your work and history behind it !

Now get back to aquascaping ..... 

PS. Narazie


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

O.....Norbert, you are my idol right now! Your work is great! Beautiful layout with planning and good presentation!

Justin


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Norbert S. said:


> Of course man is stupid animal :lol: so he can ruin everything. I always wondering why people choose 3WPG (or more) and after that i see many topic "My tank is full of algae - what i do wrong?" . I always chose easy species, i don't dose much ferts and i don't have nightmare "My god, i have small hair algae on two rotalas leaves or my three hemianthus leaves are smaller than others" . I don't care about this, I'm not Tom Barr , my knowlege about water chemistry is good enough (for me) to made planted tank and grow plants (maybe not in perfect but in very good condition).


Hahahaha, I can't help but laughing outloud! So true so true, even though I also went through that phase more often than I care to admit

On the note of lower wattage in Europe, that appears to be the case. When I was in Sweden I observed the same phenomenon. People use NO bulbs very commonly and still are able to achieve tanks with nice scaping qualities! I did see some who use MH but those do cost significantly much more than in the States. All in all, they definitely do have more NO bulb choices than us.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Norbert

You sir, are an inspiration. I take my hat off to you. Thanks for the article and to the translator. Makes we want to go out and buy *more* tanks and try some of your scaping techniques. I've been in the hobby for a few years more than you and compared to your tanks my scapes look really bad *blush* LOL

Cheers and thanks again, thats one of the nicest interviews so far IMHO 

Norbert for President


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Norbert, any details on how you photographed the tanks? Not only beautiful tanks but great pictures!


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

What great article. I read it last night before going to bed. What incredible talent (read "completely jealous")


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice Norbert, thanks! I love the difference in the tanks using the 'cloudy/sunset/organge' sky lighting. I strongly agree with your comments about not needing higher lighting. It seems too many folks think that high light = healthy, good aquascapes. 

It's interesting you mention how quickly you tire of a particular layout. Heck, it takes me 4 months before it looks good enough for me to feel good about it. If I had to tear down my tanks every 4-6 months, I'd get out of the hobby.  

Anyway, again thanks, and hope to see more layouts from you in the future.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

My face is red already, don't make it purple guys








Thanks for all comments.



sudi said:


> Are you planning something bigger or under 100l ?


Bigger...this is all I can say :>



GoHan said:


> O.....Norbert, you are my idol right now! Your work is great! Beautiful layout with planning and good presentation!


Heh, you're my idol too. I think Art should take next interview with you 



Paul Higashikawa said:


> On the note of lower wattage in Europe, that appears to be the case. When I was in Sweden I observed the same phenomenon. People use NO bulbs very commonly and still are able to achieve tanks with nice scaping qualities! I did see some who use MH but those do cost significantly much more than in the States. All in all, they definitely do have more NO bulb choices than us.


In last 2-3years there is big progres in planted tanks here in Poland, new "players" come to this game  but on the other hand there are many people which made BIG mistake at start - they think that bigger light is solution for all problems with plants . They do upgrade from 1 do 3WPG without changing fert routine, without any experience with planted tank. High-tech tank for me is like time bomb - you don't know when he blow :lol:, that's why i more like medium light (2-2.5WPG) - there is more time for reaction so if you forget about ferts for few day nothing bad happen. I have big respect for people which have tank in good condition with 3.2-3.6WPG HQI...but this is not for me 

About photography...
I wrote few words in interview but i guess this is not enough . I'm not photo expert, I learn on my mistakes. In last year I take about 3000photos of my tanks, 150 of theme is worth to "postprocesing" and 70-80 of this "good" is worth to show public :lol:. My camera is Canon A80 so like you see nothing special - IMO this is piece of sh... :lol:. Good enough for front tank shoot but very bad for macro (fish pictures).

Ok. I will wrote more about photo later.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Hahaha, Norbert, surely I want to share my experience to all of you too but my wordings are poor and I cannot write such good things as you! And I just concentrate on small tank and dun know anythings else in big tank.That's why I said you are my idol!

P.S. I dun have such handsome picture too^^


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Norbert S. said:


> expert, I learn on my mistakes. In last year I take about 3000photos of my tanks, 150 of theme is worth to "postprocesing" and 70-80 of this "good" is worth to show public :lol:.


So this is how you guys do it.....wow, 3000 photos  
I take 10 and I get tired of taking pictures


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Norbert S. said:


> Yes, like i wrote my standard light is between 1.7-2.5WPG. With good CO2 level and good fert routine there is no big problem to keep tank. Of course man is stupid animal :lol: so he can ruin everything. I always wondering why people choose 3WPG (or more) and after that i see many topic "My tank is full of algae - what i do wrong?" . I always chose easy species, i don't dose much ferts and i don't have nightmare "My god, i have small hair algae on two rotalas leaves or my three hemianthus leaves are smaller than others" . I don't care about this, I'm not Tom Barr , my knowlege about water chemistry is good enough (for me) to made planted tank and grow plants (maybe not in perfect but in very good condition).


ha ha well said...gives hope for the average intellect fellas like me...sheesh.

you are definitely my idol in terms of cleverness and simplicity of layout style... you are right, knowing the science of things help.

i can understand the need to conquer more challenges once one idea comes to life. the bane of very creative people are they get bored quickly...

-----
tom cares that we do not focus too much on fighting algae and concentrate on aquascaping. which you do, very well...:flame:


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

I was busy last days but here's some details about my tank photos (click to see higher resolution)

    

*"Cloudy day"*
Exposure time: 1/25s
F-number: 4.5
ISO: 50
White balans: auto
Focus mode: Single
Metering mode: Center weighted

This is very close how this tank realy look like. On that foto i use standart light (2x18W Philips TLD965) and hairdryer. White carton is placed about 8cm behind tank and he standard take place here.

*"Sunset"*
Exposure time: 1/50s
F-number: 5
ISO: 100
White balans: auto
Focus mode: Single
Metering mode: Center weighted

In that photo almost all is like in the first one. Only different is lighting - I used bonus light: one Philips TLD 827 18W behind tank (gravel level) and standart 60W bulb (no fluorescent) on top left side.

*"Orange sky"*
Exposure time: 1/20s
F-number: 4.5
ISO: 50
White balans: auto
Focus mode: Single
Metering mode: Center weighted

One this one i used orange carton, standard lighting (2x18/965) and bonus light 18/827 behind tank (gravel level)

*"White sands"*
Exposure time: 1/20s
F-number: 4
ISO: 100
White balans: auto
Focus mode: Single
Metering mode: Center weighted

White paper sticky to tank background. Standard lighting (18/965) and one bonus Hagen AquaGlo 15W on front, hairdryer.

*"Cold morning"*
Exposure time: 1/80s
F-number: 3.5
ISO: 200
White balans: auto
Focus mode: Single
Metering mode: Center weighted

White carton 15cm behind tank, standard lighting (18/965) and bonus 18/965 on top(background light)

*"Deep in Blackwater"* (sorry but i dont have miniature...my website is still under construction)










Exposure time: 1s
F-number: 8.0
ISO: 50
White balans: auto
Focus mode: Single
Metering mode: Center weighted

This is standard lighting on tank (1x24W T5 AquaMedic Planta)

When i shoot photo I always use tripod and 2s drive mode (i don't know how this call in english). In "contest session" I clean all glass, removed equipment and take about 20-30photo(sometimes 40-50 if fish don't work with me :lol and choose 2-5 to postprocesing.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

How did you get that rotala green effect? My rotala green grows in different directions and is annoying.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

trckrunrmike said:


> How did you get that rotala green effect? My rotala green grows in different directions and is annoying.


This need some time. I planted Rotala rotundifolia "green" ala ADA style (3 stems per batch with bare bottoms in small distance betwen batch (about 3/4")). I trim rotala from top (not replanted) - this made it more bushy and you can modeling this plant group in different shapes.

Rotala after low triming (like you see i modeling it in some kind of "sphere")


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I see you like to use moss alot for a foreground plant. I'm interested how you do this? Do you tie the moss to rocks or mesh or something?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

JaySilverman said:


> I see you like to use moss alot for a foreground plant. I'm interested how you do this? Do you tie the moss to rocks or mesh or something?


Moss is my favorite plant. I tie moss to rock or wood by nylon thread. I use lot of small thin stones (i found somethig similar to ADA ricca stone  - river slate).

This is java moss tie to this thin stone (sorry for old name - it's look like vesicularia dubyana is singapore moss - not java moss)


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

*You truely inspire!*

Wow Norbert...Your tanks and photos are absolutely breathtaking! It's obvious that you can "think outside the box". It must be that architectural insight...I'm a civil engineer which would explain my handicap for having vision! 

I have one question. I see absolutely no equipment (filtration, heaters, etc.) in your photos. Do you remove them when you take photos, or use photoshop to block them out?

Kathy


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

So you're saying that all the moss in this pic is tied to rocks? You must have alot of rocks in the tank!


----------



## bonklers (Sep 24, 2005)

Norbert Sabat said:


> .............. I trim rotala from top (not replanted) - this made it more bushy and you can modeling this plant group in different shapes.


When doing this, do you cut the plants is particular places? Like for example just above or below a plant knot (thick places in the stem where branches shoots off), or it doesn't really matter where to trim the plant? Also, how long is it going to take to have a plant top growing back?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for sharing all your info with us, greatly apriciated!

What sand/gravel is used in the above photo, i've been looking for it but cant find it anywhere? Some people say pool filter sand, but i can't find that color.

Also can you post a photo of the light setup behind your tank?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Heh...i think there is small mistake in translation - I'm not architect , I'm civil engineer (i quess this is that word - man who must know how build something with concrete and steel )



Kjm said:


> I have one question. I see absolutely no equipment (filtration, heaters, etc.) in your photos. Do you remove them when you take photos, or use photoshop to block them out?


Yes, i remove all equipment



JaySilverman said:


> So you're saying that all the moss in this pic is tied to rocks? You must have alot of rocks in the tank!


In that tank i use about 20-25 of this stones covered by moss.



bonklers said:


> When doing this, do you cut the plants is particular places? Like for example just above or below a plant knot (thick places in the stem where branches shoots off), or it doesn't really matter where to trim the plant? Also, how long is it going to take to have a plant top growing back?


I don't know if i understand all correctly. I cut all branches like hair - doesn't matter where to trim. After trimming this don't look good and natural but i don't care - i'm lazy so i want trim onces but good . It's take 4-6days to plant start grow, after 7-9days you have lot of smal beautiful leaves and after 2-3weeks plant group look very good. Of course you don't need so low triming like i do, you can trim few branches 2-3time per week if you like.



ekim said:


> What sand/gravel is used in the above photo, i've been looking for it but cant find it anywhere? Some people say pool filter sand, but i can't find that color.
> Also can you post a photo of the light setup behind your tank?


This is sand 1-1.5mm and i bought it in local aquatic shop - this is nothing special, i saw it in many shop in Warsaw
Light setup you can see here:
http://www.aquadesign.pl/artykuly_html/Afotografia.htm


----------

